# Palmetto 7.62 x 51 only $29.99 per 50



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Magtech M80 7.62x51mm 147gr FMJ 50rds - Ammo Sale - Ammunition

This is a pretty good deal for decent 308 ammo. My new M1A will be happy its pay day for me 
and I can buy 4 boxes.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I recently bought a box of these. 

I had very decent groupings with them, I.E. less than 2 inches at 172 yards, not trying very hard from a picnic table.

I shot a couple of ground hogs with them and there was no expansion, it passed right through. The hogs were dragging off into the brush.

For the price Great for target, not a hunting round


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Their service is so bad, I'm not sure I'd go to one of their stores if they were giving guns away.

You cannot trust mail order from a company you cannot trust in person.


----------

